# ابحث عن الفيروسات وامسحها بدون برنامج فيرس



## الينور (24 يناير 2007)

1:ادخل على  (  search  )
2:اختر (all fil and folder)
3:اكتب امتداد الفيرس مثل ini-dp-dll
4:يجب عليك اظهار الامتدادت من قائمة tools
وبعد ذلك folder option
5:اضغط ع  show hidden fils and folder
6:اخلى المربع الدى امام hide extensions for known file type
واخلى المربعhide protected operating 
7: ابدا بمسح  فيروساتك من غير تعب البرامج
وكى لاتفسد برامجك او الويندوز من برامج الفيروسات..


----------



## Michael (25 يناير 2007)

*


الينور قال:



1:ادخل على  (  search  )
2:اختر (all fil and folder)
3:اكتب امتداد الفيرس مثل ini-dp-dll
4:يجب عليك اظهار الامتدادت من قائمة tools
وبعد ذلك folder option
5:اضغط ع  show hidden fils and folder
6:اخلى المربع الدى امام hide extensions for known file type
واخلى المربعhide protected operating 
7: ابدا بمسح  فيروساتك من غير تعب البرامج
وكى لاتفسد برامجك او الويندوز من برامج الفيروسات..

أنقر للتوسيع...




كلام غير صحيح بنسبة كبية جداجدا وقد تسبب الكثير من الاضرار

اولا




			3:اكتب امتداد الفيرس مثل ini-dp-dll
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو  تلك الامتدادات هى لاكثر الملفات اهمية للويندوز وللبرامج ومسحها كارثة

ثانيا يجب استخدام برنامج حماية والافضل الكاسبر بقسم البرامج 

ثالثا الفيروسات لا تكون واضحة بل تكون بعملية حقن اى دمع الفيروس مع الملف الاصلى*


----------



## monlove (25 يناير 2007)

شاطر يرضيك الويندوز يقع يعني


----------



## kamer14 (9 فبراير 2007)

الويندز يقع؟:big61:


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

كله شى ممكن


----------



## فيدو ديدو (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ابحث عن الفيروسات وامس*

مشكور على كل حال


----------



## noraa (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ابحث عن الفيروسات وامس*

شكرا  بس انا عندى كاسبرى سكاى بيقول ان فى فيرس لاكن مش بيشيلة


----------



## the servant (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابحث عن الفيروسات وامسحها بدون برنامج فيرس*

مشكووووور اخي علي مجهودك بس كلام مايكل صح لان ممكن يكون في الاكستنشن اللي انت
ظهرتها ملفات الويندوز ولو عملتلها ديليت يبقي ان قولت باي باي للويندوز,بالنسبة للاخت اللي بتقول
عندها الكاسبر بس مش مطلع فيروسات في انتي فيرس تاني عملاق اسمةnod32بس لازم يتعملوا updat
هو عملاق في شيل الفريروسات اللي بتقف قدام المكافي والكاسبر زيautorun-temp-worm وغيرهااا


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ابحث عن الفيروسات وامسحها بدون برنامج فيرس*

اعتقد ان الفايروس أو الورم الجديد لا يمكن التخلص منه و لم يستطع مكافح الفايروسات إكتشافة و لكن أحب أن أنوه أنه يعطل خاصيتين مهمتين في جهاز الحاسوب الا و هما خاصية system restor و خاصية كشف المالفات المخفية الhedden و بذالك لن يستطيع اليوزر إكتشاف الفايروس أو حل المشكلة بواسطة الsystem restore و القضية صعبة بعض الشيء و من الممكن أن يؤثر سلباً عمل هذا الفايروس على آداء الكمبيوتر و المشكلة أنه ينتشر هذا النوع على بقية الدرايفات بمجرد فتحها أو على الفلاش ميموري. 
أنا عانيت من هذا الفايروس و إضطررت إلى فرمتت الكمبيوتر 
 وهذا النوع سريع الإنتشار و ليس من السهل إزلته لأنه ينتشر على بقية الدرايفات فمع الفرمته لا يزول من بقية الدريافات
فكيف يمكن إكتشافه و إزلته بعد فرمتت الكمبيوتر أو إكتشافه في الفلاش ميموري أو الفلوبي ديسك؟
الطريقة بسيطة يجب عليك أن تعمل رايت كليك على الدرايف الذي تشك أنه مصاب و إذا وجدت كلمة Auto run يجب عليك أن تفتح الدرايف بواسطة خاصية رايت كليك و تختار الأمر أوبن 
و بعد ذالك تختار من قائمة View تختار منها folder option  و تختار من هذه القائمة كشف قائمة الhedden و كشف ملفات النظام سوف تفاجأ بوجود ملفين كتب على أحدهما autorun و الآخر بإمتداد exe يكون هذان الملفان مخفيان و يظهران على شكل ملفات النظام أشطبهم و إعمل نفس الطريقة على بقية الدرايفات و إعمل ريستارت للكمبيوتر 
 فأنا دائماًُ أنصح عندما تريد فتح أي فلاش ميمري تأكد بنفس هذه الطريقة من وجود الفايروس فيها 
وشكرا


----------

